# IUI advice



## Steph_13 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi my name is Stephanie and I'm 25 years old. I'm a single mum to a 3 year old little girl. I am however desperate for a second baby and I'm thinking of going it myself through donor. 

I've set myself a year wait so i can think it through and be sure. Just looking for some advice and stories. 

Thanks


----------



## llol_16 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Steph,

I'm 33 and a single mother to a 3 year old little boy. I would love a second child so I've slowly, over the last couple of years, worked my way towards starting treatment. I've had all my bloods done and a compulsory counselling session. Today I actually purchased my donor sperm!  So excited. Hopefully I'll be starting treatment within the next month or so.

Sorry I can't give you any treatment advice as such. All I can say is you know yourself best and if having the chance to welcome a second child into your family is what you dream of then go for it. I would rather have tried and not been successful than constantly wondering what if.

Good luck whatever you decide. x


----------

